# After pains - why do they get worse with each birth?



## MissMuffet (Apr 21, 2012)

Shouldn't subsequent births be a btdt event for the uterus? Why oh why all the pain? With my last birth (3rd), I felt like I was in labor for the next two days after birth. Just huge tidal waves of contractions every time I nursed. With my first they were nonexistent, with my second, not worth mentioning. Why do they get worse? And do they continue getting worse with each birth, indefinitely? If so, I imagine a 6 or 7 time mom would fret about the after pains far more than the labor itself. What can be done? I had to beg the nurses to give me something just so I wouldn't drop baby while nursing him and even then I felt as though they didn't really believe I was in that much pain.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 27, 2010)

i had let everyone know before birth to give me motrin asap after #4's birth! (and it was a homebirth lol) it *is* strange! with #1 i never felt the afterpains.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

No afterpains with DD, but with DS I hurt so bad. And it hurt so much to deliver the placenta.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

My worst were with #3, but 4 was pretty bad, too. I don't need pain med for labor, but I do take motrin for abterbirth pain...The more heavy the bleeding after, the more it's hurt for me....

Anyone have any ideas for relief? Afterease tincture didn't help much for me....


----------



## oliversmommy329 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dang, they get worse with every birth? I didn't feel any afterpains with DS....I thought I was off the hook!


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

I never had any afterpains that required painmedication, no real afterpain altogether. But than, I did have to take medication to encourage the uterus to contract, since it wouldn't do it on it's own very well and there was the thread of surgery.

So, afterpain is a good thing


----------



## nudnik (Aug 9, 2006)

I've had TERRIBLE afterpains that have gotten worse each time. Yes, I'd rather have an epidural after the birth than before. Was on Tylenol 3 last time, and will hopefully get a prescription this time around too.

I was told it's because the uterus is stretchier, it just takes longer to shrink.

ETA: Afterease didn't do diddly-squat for me, unfortunately.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Afterease was worthless to me. I strongly consider smashing it again the wall at one point. The afterpains were worse with some of the kids then labor was and I would not say I had easy labors by any means! The after pains though would have me curled in the bed, sobbing. The uterus is more stretched out and has to work harder to get smaller then it previously did.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i bought some crampbark in hopes that will help


----------



## MissMuffet (Apr 21, 2012)

hmm. so the uterus gets consistently 'stretchier' with each pregnancy and birth. So it's safe to say afterpains do get worse each time? That makes it sound like the uterus is some fragile organ that should not be used too often. I have always heard that it is a muscle that only gets stronger with each 'use'. Which is it? Oh, isn't RRL tea supposed to tone the uterus? - perhaps this what they mean by 'tone'. That is, it reduces the stretchiness and makes the after-contractions smoother and more efficient and thereby less painful. ??? Has anyone actually tried RRL and found that afterpains were greatly reduced?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

My pg where I used RRL before and during, was the one with the worst after pains.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i didnt notice any difference between the RRL and non RRL


----------

